# Morning light...



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2011)

A few new bottles to contemplate,... that Penn Digger aquired in his recent travels. (There's one more, but I can't seem to locate it.) [&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2011)

Great little umbrella.....reminds me of melting ice.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2011)

*


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice stuff Joe!!!![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2011)

Next is this elusive hutch that we've always dug shards of, but never even knew that it was a hutch! We'd always find the horseshoe part, but chalked it up as a rare local....Tom found this one at the Pittsburgh bottle show.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2011)

Crazy unwrapped demi?  Very crude with an unusual ridge around the lip....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2011)

*


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Next is this elusive hutch that we've always dug shards of, but never even knew that it was a hutch! We'd always find the horseshoe part, but chalked it up as a rare local....Tom found this one at the Pittsburgh bottle show.


 

 Finally!!!  This bottle had eluded my local collection for years.  Nice pics as always Joe.  I do not collect inks and only grabbed that one because it was so crude.  It will probably go to an ink collector that has bought all of my inks unless someone on here wants it.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2011)

> I do not collect inks and only grabbed that one because it was so crude. It will probably go to an ink collector that has bought all of my inks unless someone on here wants it.


 

 I'll accept that offer Tom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like it enough to add it to my ink collection,,,,We'll work out the details when I see you tomorrow...Does that work for you?         Thanks... Jose'


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2011)

I love it when a plan comes together..! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2011)

Seems as though I have just the spot for it....[]  Top dead center still needs a nice little ink....


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice pics and bottles Joe. The hutch has a very tubular thin blob. Its either an early hutch (transitional one with those long sloping shoulders) or perhaps even a Matthews gravitational bottle. Not all of them had the Matthews or Albertsons stuff printed on the bottom.


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 26, 2011)

Is that a bromo in with those inks on the top center row?  I don't think we can make a deal as your ink shelf looks too full already and we wouldn't want to displace a bromo.  LOL

 PD


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2011)

Not a bromo.. more like a bench warmer.. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2011)

> we wouldn't want to displace a bromo. LOL





> ORIGINAL: Penn Digger
> 
> Is that a bromo in with those inks on the top center row?  I don't think we can make a deal as your ink shelf looks too full already and we wouldn't want to displace a bromo.  LOL
> 
> PD


 
 A bromo it is! One of the off blue/tealish ones from the drug dig....It needs to go over with it's buds on the Bromo shelf...[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought you put bromos in buckets or boxes and not on display?

 PD


----------



## rockbot (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm a hutch kind a guy.[] nice score gentlemen!

 Good pics Joe.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: blobbottlebob
> 
> Nice pics and bottles Joe. The hutch has a very tubular thin blob. Its either an early hutch (transitional one with those long sloping shoulders) or perhaps even a Matthews gravitational bottle. Not all of them had the Matthews or Albertsons stuff printed on the bottom.


 

 Bob,...thanks for that thought! I was wondering about that myself, since you hutch guys have been giving me an education on such subtle differences along the way...Thanks for the opinion and info.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Penn Digger
> 
> I thought you put bromos in buckets or boxes and not on display?
> 
> PD


 
 Oh Tom,...They're very worthy of display...![]


----------

